# 07/09 Raw Discussion Thread: KO, Braun’s Not Finished With You



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Potty Crasher"

:bosque 

sums up the state of it all rn


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

KO's getting "bullied" again this week by Braun, correct? :sadbecky


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for the pussy heel to get beaten up again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope RAW is better than the shitshow it was last week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:reigns "Brock didn't show up for work today, he was too busy pushing DC last night at the UFC."


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Going to be another trainwreck this week, isn’t it?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Whos ready for another Roman and Bobby vs The Revival match huh? Anybody?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Bruan 'The Asshole Among Men' Strowman, further being ruined by WWE's horrible writing... this man had so much promise last year


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

How can they expect anyone to want to watch this?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jedah said:


> How can they expect anyone to want to watch this?


Drunk?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*"One versus all"* (_but mainly Bobby Lashley_)​

Welp it's time to dust off an old fave just b/c it's #WWELogic & #REIGNS-A-MANIA @ it's worst again!










Also ANY WF member that can watch the ENTIRE show truly is living on the edge of an EXTREME mind fuck or is on one hell of an alcohol or nose candy bender. #SaveMeNXT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are trying so hard in that preview to make Lashley the bad guy and make Roman like the proud warrior, when in reality Roman is an idiot and Lashley did what most people would have done that is: "You don't want my help? Fine, fight on your own"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Now I'll watch anyway because I'm dumb, but why would many people watch RAW at all after reading that preview on wwe.com or Facebook or wherever since the preview tells them exactly what is going to happen on RAW's main current storylines? No need to watch, :braun is going to bury KO for the 7th week in a row or whatever, you can watch dr shelby silliness on youtube later, Finn and Lashley will smile their way through stale predictable segments while romun and boring corbin scowl. Thanks for telling us everything in advance wwe!

Also you just know Finn's moniker as "The Extraordinary Man" comes straight from be a star Steph and it's sooooo dumb


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I've never read those previews, but I decided to give it a try and man, this horseshit must've been written by a retarded 7 years old. The cringe was running in my whole body, but at least it made it THAT much easier to skip the show. RAW is at its lowest point ever right now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Go home show for a PPV and we see Braun bullying Kevin again.
Wonderful writing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> I've never read those previews, but I decided to give it a try and man, this horseshit must've been written by a retarded 7 years old. The cringe was running in my whole body, but at least it made it THAT much easier to skip the show. RAW is at its lowest point ever right now.


It's written for 7 year olds and their moms so what do you expect. Oh that poor romun reigns he's having a tough time isn't he timmy? He sure is mommy, I can't wait for raw after bathtime!


----------



## gav (Oct 6, 2015)

Watching for Rollins and Ziggler (plus McIntyre)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob should kick off RAW with a 20 minute promo. :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's quite sad the state of WWE atm. I honestly don't feel have any reason to watch RAW atm. I want to say Seth, but even he has been knocked down a few pegs the last couple of weeks with WWE trying to get Roman cheered taking advantage of his popularity. And I only watch SD because of Peyton. I am not one of those people who come here and say "I am not watching this/ I am gonna stop watching" because I know I will as long as the internet works because, believe or not, network tv in my country is even worse than WWE, but it's getting harder and harder to watch WWE with all the other options out there. Hell, G1 starts in a week, so I may actually take a break if nothing interesting happens at Extreme Rules, there is only so much wrestling I can watch and, if I have to choose, G1 is the way to go.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Operation fuck the iwc continues for week 184....

Gee, there must be some
4 or 5 yr olds watching this week that have never seen a pro wrestling show, right?


----------



## Tama Tonga (Jul 8, 2018)

So, are they going to do Bray vs. Bo this week? or will it be another Matt/Axel match?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So which brave souls are watching this Live tonight? I know you masochists are out there. :beckylol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So which brave souls are watching this Live tonight? I know you masochists are out there.


You could have three hours of Sarah and Ronda just standing there naked in the ring and I'd still say it's not worth watching it live.
There's like literally fuck all going on going into ER.
Alex/Nia is dead in the water without Ronda.
B-Team/Bray+Matt is pointless. It's literally "we're you but we're not you since we're not you even though we pretend to be".
Dolph/Seth is going to be good at the PPV but they'll probably brawl at best tonight.
Roman and his buddy Bob. That's nice.
If they promise to let Baron Corbin put Finn through several tables I could see myself staying up to watch it.
I wonder if Bruan will kick Kevin's puppy and get cheered.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Since Raw is going to take place in Boston, are they seriously going to have Sasha Banks on the titan-tron all night doing stupid counseling sessions? It's amazing how fast this feud became great and they immediately ruined right away the next week because the WWE cares more about getting over Dr. Shelby instead of two of their most talented women.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I think BRAUN wants a bromance.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i don't even dvr raw anymore thats how pathetic this show is


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Bayley is going to be booed out of the building.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can it just be Wednesday already for NXT?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope Potty Crasher sticks as Braun's new nickname. :bryanlol


----------



## OVEMoxley (Jul 9, 2018)

Hopefully Bobby Roode makes it onto RAW this week and does something interesting like finally turning heel.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there a chance at all Cena might show up? Like any rumours? I'd stay up if there's a chance.
Otherwise, fuck it. This isn't even a go home show. It feels more like week 3 of a 6 week build up.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Rumors of a Paul Heyman sighting in Boston!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Can it just be Wednesday already for NXT?


Yeah, this week's NXT should be really good, they will have the Undisputed vs Mustache Mountain rematch and Cole vs Burch


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

OVEMoxley said:


> Hopefully Bobby Roode makes it onto RAW this week and does something interesting like finally turning heel.


He's in a tag match with Balor against Elias and Corbin apparently.


So... i mean... yeah. :shrug


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016393379041538048


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, this week's NXT should be really good, they will have the Undisputed vs Mustache Mountain rematch and Cole vs Burch


That sounds pretty damn good.

:bjpenn

Certainly better than what either main roster is offering us these days.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm going to watch this to see Ember and Sarah hopefully have a match. I'm actually interested in it.
And to see our hero Braun bully a fleeing man.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> That sounds pretty damn good.
> 
> :bjpenn
> 
> Certainly better than what either main roster is offering us these days.


NXT might as well be the main brand at this point. Feels more refined, more adult-orientated despite being PG, and it only being an hour really helps to digest it in full. I just can't watch 3 hours of RAW anymore, I can't do it. Highlights are all I can manage. I can just about watch SDL if the matches are interesting.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It's kinda tedious the overabundance of bearded wrestlers in this show...


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

What's the over/under this thread goes over 75 pages before the end of show?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ehh, it's about 10,000 degrees outside and nothing else on TV why not :hbkshrug


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bink77 said:


> What's the over/under this thread goes over 75 pages before the end of show?


It depends if Sarah and Ember wrestle and i comment everytime I feel happy feelings in my special place.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Going to have to go some to get me even remotely stoked for Extreme Rules....


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess Bobby Roode is ok. He looked like he hurt his knee during his match with mojo saturday at msg. Which he lost clean, shocking the hell out of all of us in the crowd. In a one year span i went from seeing him main event Takeover Brooklyn 3 to losing to a bum like Mojo. Ugh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to another night of tag matches ahead.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Excited for Monday Night Raw tonight! :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see we we got for the ER go home how...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KO gonna run Braun over or something is all I’m in for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recap.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope Bob breaks Roman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Everytime I hear Roman call him Bob is hilarious.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Tuned in to see a Roman package. I’ll go with CNN over this...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its the roman show again, if the leaked script is anything to go by


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good opening with Reigns, off to a good start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Roman and Bob get told to stand with the Boston Celtics logo in between them? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Roman and Bob get told to stand with the Boston Celtics logo in between them? :lol


I was thinking the same. Definitely seemed like it. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awful start to the show. That backstage segment was awkward as fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, they are trying to use Bobby to get Roman over and people starts chanting "Let's go Lashley" :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What was the crowd chanting there?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh. 5 minutes in and I'm already not paying attention.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this match main events ER.

:lmao


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Great....looking like another Roman Reigns tribute show. They are acting like Lashley vs. Reigns is a dream match up and Vince is literally the only person looking forward to it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

CoverD said:


> What was the crowd chanting there?


sounded like "Lets go Celtics"


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The "polarizing" shit once again, guy is being booed out


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> sounded like "Lets go Celtics"


Ah gotcha, possibly.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hurry up and fuck off home you greasy haired cunt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was about to ask why the crowd would cheer for Bob. But I know why, it's cos he's facing Roman. In the feud with Sami, nobody gave a shit about him


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't blame the crowd chanting for the Celtics. They're going to be in the NBA Finals for the next several years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There they are, Vince's overpushed, non all that charismatic, failed project who was supposed to replace Cena... and Bobby Lashley


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach you can say the word business if you want, you don't need to try to Booker T it up for us. We know you're not him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

AMG BRAWLIN GET DA JOBBERS OUT HERE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The geeks coming out to separate them.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Roman and Bob ignoring Kurt :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley is so fucking big 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They will just not give up with Roman eh :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They’re trying so hard to make this a Lesnar level match after this weekend. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Balor and Roode are now pull apart geeks lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO Finn randomly hitting Baron.



Everysingle one of these trash bawls have involved Roman.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is the worst pull-apart brawl I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor coming out with the jobbers :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Once again jobberizing the whole roster for shit like that. This company is going under.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is so electrified. :reigns2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why is Finn there? IS he the cheerleader?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor and Roode among the geeks they use to control a brawl, how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my god the fucking Authors of Pain are out there fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These guys are not very good at this :lol

Also, how you know you're more important on the roster - you're not involved in this.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Segments like this make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan....why the hell does the locker room care about Lashley and Roman they are trying way too hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Feel like I've seen this segment hundreds of times over the past few years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Reigns got floored.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder why Rhyno is wearing a Deleters of Worlds shirt


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking trash

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Obvious dive setup is obvious. :lol


----------



## gav (Oct 6, 2015)

This is ridiculous. AOP could probably lift and carry them out themselves.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good to know Big Bob and Big Dog can outpower 10 men easily at once.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob > Joe

:lashley > :reigns


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw that spot from a mile away


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

must make roman look strong


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley doesn't even get to stand tall on the go-home Raw.

:lol

:buried


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Really hope one day another wrestling show gets bigger than WWE.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lashley would legitimately kill Roman in a real fight ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bobby whooped his ass the entire brawl and his reward was Reigns music playing and Reigns getting the final blow.:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Feel like I've seen this segment hundreds of times over the past few years.


 Tell me about it.

Tomorrow night we have the millionth AJ-Nak match to look forward to :trolldog

This company is just incompetent, no one with any sense would think this is good booking or the least bit entertaining.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Mr. Mike Kanellis!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What's the point, just let them fight :lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So I guess this means Lashley wins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love when Reigns does that over the top rope move :mark


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is legit one of the worst segments of all time. Wow.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

this is so lame zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ref ran out to tell Roman to run back down to Big Bob


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awful, awful shite. :tripsscust


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, what was the point of that Alexa and Mickie thing just then :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least :braun wasn’t out there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

People complaining about brawls surprise lol


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

this is the only screen time half of the people out there will get for the next 3 shows lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solf said:


> This is legit one of the worst segments of all time. Wow.


It's amazing how try-hard they went for that segment, only for it to end up as bad as it was. 

At least those Sami/Bobby segments last month were designed to be bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ever since that awesome Taker/Brock brawl in 2015 no brawl have been able to come close to that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crazy how far Balor has fallen. Now out with the geek squad to break apart brawls.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

When the men brawl, they get a Marquee PPV match that will probably be pushed as the main event. When the women brawl, they get goofy backstage counseling sessions. I love how unaware Vince is of his own sexism.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Ever since that awesome Taker/Brock brawl in 2015 no brawl have been able to come close to that.


 You need two stars, two guys who hate each other or two intense mofos in there to make it work. Roman Reigns and Bobby Lashley are not either of those.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know you're one of the wrestlers Vince gives no fucks about when you're one of the wrestlers that are sent out to break up a brawl between two main eventers. Not surprised in the least to see Roode and Balor out there.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

In fact it's a wonderful opportunity. I'm going to record those 15 first minutes, as they accurately depict everything that is wrong with WWE as of now.

Jobberized roster, booed FOTC, overused plot-devices, shortsighted booking, uninventive ideas all around. It's that discouraging.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Solf said:


> This is legit one of the worst segments of all time. Wow.


nope that title belongs to Bobby" Lashley's sisters


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

My god that Reigns/Lashley shitty brawl was the most forced thing I've ever seen on WWE television.

This company fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Emperor said:


> You need two stars, two guys who hate each other or two intense mofos in there to make it work. Roman Reigns and Bobby Lashley are not either of those.


what you need is two guys with the stroke to do what they want instead of what vince tells them to do when it comes to the details

last time we had that was brock vs taker


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Crazy how far Balor has fallen. Now out with the geek squad to break apart brawls.


 Clearly Vince isn't a fan.

It's been almost a year since he even used the demon. I think they've forgotten about it or don't want him to use it to beat guys they value more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I always hate that every time a guy dives on a group of people that even the guys who were never contacted fall down and sell it too. :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I guess i picked the wrong time to take a shower, i missed a brawl


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Replays already... fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solf said:


> In fact it's a wonderful opportunity. I'm going to record those 15 first minutes, as they accurately depict everything that is wrong with WWE as of now.
> 
> Jobberized roster, booed FOTC, overused plot-devices, shortsighted booking, uninventive ideas all around. It's that discouraging.


Overused there's been about 4 of these brawls in the last 6 years


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how some of the guys who fell over when Roman did the leap didn't get even hit :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> If this match main events ER.
> 
> :lmao


IF it is, it’ll be an early night for me on Sunday at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if people who complain about flips and dives were okay with that dive.

:hmmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That moment Bliss gets a bigger pop than Reigns and Lashley :HA


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

95% of this thread has consisted on shitting on Raw and the WWE.

I love it maggle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dannybosa said:


> I guess i picked the wrong time to take a shower, i missed a brawl


It was cool, Lashley dominated most of it, everybody else hated it though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emperor said:


> Clearly Vince isn't a fan.
> 
> It's been almost a year since he even used the demon. I think they've forgotten about it or don't want him to use it to beat guys they value more.


Rollins outperformed and outclassed him in every way. He fills the type of role Balor would fill far better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I hate Mickie's gear so much. It's always ugly.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They had to make reigns look strong towards the end huh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would happily use this thread every monday night to chat about other things in life to keep the thread going :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i missed the brawl, was Bob smiling the whole time?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just a shame people caught the bastard


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This company is so fuckin lost.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I must have missed something but why are Nia and Nattie teaming up?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

mickie's outfit god DAMN


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

licks lips


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Emperor said:


> 95% of this thread has consisted on shitting on Raw and the WWE.
> 
> I love it maggle.


What, is there a moment on these threads when it doesn't happen?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Was that Carlito running audio wires in the corner? :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mickie doesn't get hit but sells anyway.
Putting the stars over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't care less about this match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> i missed the brawl, was Bob smiling the whole time?


It wasn't as bad as people were saying, but it was no where as good as the brawl from Taker/Lesnar in 2015.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016475507964014592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016475842136793090


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> What, is there a moment on these threads when it doesn't happen?


well sometimes seth is on the screen :drose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, commercial already.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Overused there's been about 4 of these brawls in the last 6 years


In the last 4 years, in fact. If you don't think a segment, in which the whole roster looks like shit having trouble separating two wrestlers, happening once a year is "overuse", I cannot do anything for you.

I'm not even just hating it because it was Reigns, I was livid during the Brock/Taker segment. Jobberizing your roster for two fucking has-beens to get an immediate, shortsighted pay-off instead of betting on the future.

No one can be important, they've told us enough. Why the hell do we bother watching then ?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


> licks lips


:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial right away.

:mj4


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Emperor said:


> 95% of this thread has consisted on shitting on Raw and the WWE.
> 
> I love it maggle.


Everyone is just sick of yet another shitty show. WWE has sucked since around 2002 but everyone "stuck with it" hoping "THis week" would break the monotony. Nope, it keeps finding new lower areas to go to. Just when you think it can't get any worse...it always does.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown wins again


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> well sometimes seth is on the screen :drose


"Boring, no charisma, weird voice, get that shit off my screen, vanilla midget like him are ruining the company"

Have you seen.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Everyone is just sick of yet another shitty show. WWE has sucked since around 2002 but everyone "stuck with it" hoping "THis week" would break the monotony. Nope, it keeps finding new lower areas to go to. Just when you think it can't get any worse...it always does.


To be honest, we had some interesting and enjoyable RAWs. The problem is, those are drowned into an ocean of mediocrity adorned by booking a ********* wouldn't even dream of.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Commercial, just to come back and have a Picture In Picture commercial.. WTF?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This ER ad.

:lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> "Boring, no charisma, weird voice, get that shit off my screen, vanilla midget like will are ruining the company"
> 
> Have you seen.


That was almost a sentence! :eva2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, this show is going to blow... again...

I'm out.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Omg when does raw . this show sucks


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the women's segment isn't important, got it. Nice false advertising too. One ER match, no men so we'll get barely any bumps


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

man they really don't want us to watch this match, commercial then an ad as soon as it comes back


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't it a bit dumb when women get their boobs done and they actually start to cover themselves more? Billie, Peyton, Alexa, all got boob jobs recently and they either are wrestling in their t-shirts or using big sports bras under their gear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, Alexa looks good.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm staying for Seth's segment, and then I'll fuck off as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sooo explain extreme rules then???? because you got them to explain it yet you have nothing like that on the card except for a divas extreme lame rules match

for the love of god NJPW get network deal in the us


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solf said:


> In the last 4 years, in fact. If you don't think a segment, in which the whole roster looks like shit having trouble separating two wrestlers, happening once a year isn't "overuse", I cannot do anything for you.
> 
> I'm not even just hating it because it was Reigns, I was livid during the Brock/Taker segment. Jobberizing your roster for two fucking has-beens to get an immediate, shortsighted pay-off instead of betting on the future.
> 
> No one can be important, they've told us enough. Why the hell do we bother watching then ?



In reality it only looks weak to fans on places like this that over think every fucking thing. The vast majority of the audience in attendance and at home isn't thinking

"OMG Vince must think little of Finn if he's in there trying to stop a brawl"

Your whole argument is nonsensical and over blown. Stuff like Cena and Orton beating the shit out of the whole roster I'd agree, this no. You got folk trying to separate two raging guys. Nobody is paying attention to who's helping stop folk. 

This is when hardcore fans have to dial it back and stop always trying to look beyond what's on screen.

As far as telling folk nobody else matters that's dramatic too. Plenty of folk matter. You don't have to be the FotC and Vince's favorite to matter. Saying nobody else matters is a you problem.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Just here for Rollins/Ziggler and I'm out. 

Really don't have any reason to watch any shitty Sasha/Bayley anger management skits, Braun continuing to jump the shark, or this awful, heatless Reigns/Lashley crap.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The fact Nia gets cheered over Roman makes me think she should be the guy. You want a Samoan, there you go.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't take Alexa seriously when she uses weapons for some reason :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Its pathetic that Smackdown can get more out of 2 hours than Raw can out of 3....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Everyone is just sick of yet another shitty show. WWE has sucked since around 2002 but everyone "stuck with it" hoping "THis week" would break the monotony. Nope, it keeps finding new lower areas to go to. Just when you think it can't get any worse...it always does.


So if you're still watching something that's been shitty that long, maybe it's you with the problem. Stop being victims and watch one of the plethora of other promotions. Impact and Lucha Underground are great right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is having issues again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> The fact Nia gets cheered over Roman makes me think she should be the guy. You want a Samoan, there you go.


Nia vs Brock at Summerslam might actually have a chance at being over :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I can see them playing Ronda's music now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh joy, let's recap that dreadful porta potty angle. :clap


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Solf said:


> I'm staying for Seth's segment, and then I'll fuck off as soon as humanly possible.


I’m literally only following the thread so I know when Seth come on. I’m way more interested in the probable disaster that will be nominated for SCOTUS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Just here for Rollins/Ziggler and I'm out.
> 
> Really don't have any reason to watch any shitty Sasha/Bayley anger management skits, Braun continuing to jump the shark, or this awful, heatless Reigns/Lashley crap.


The state of the main rosters...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Solf said:


> To be honest, we had some interesting and enjoyable RAWs. The problem is, those are drowned into an ocean of mediocrity adorned by booking a ********* wouldn't even dream of.


I often think they come up with booking after an all night drunk, at 3AM in the morning, sketching the entire thing on used Waffle House napkins while syrup leaks all over everything.

Either that or they gave 10,000 typewriters to 10,000 monkeys and told them to have the screenplay by tomorrow or Vince will come in and fire them all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nia looks like she's constipated..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> In reality it only looks weak to fans on places like this that over think every fucking thing. The vast majority of the audience in attendance and at home isn't thinking
> 
> "OMG Vince must think little of Finn if he's in there trying to stop a brawl"
> 
> ...



I respect the vast majority of the audience enough to think they're not dumb enough to forget the face of a geek who's been treated like garbage and having trouble with his 18 buddies stopping one dude from beating on another.

You're deluding yourself if you think such treatment has no impact on how the wrestlers are viewed and how the fans can get into them.

I didn't say shit about Finn. Finn was here because of the storyline with Corbin, imo.

And once again, if you think people are dumb enough not to pay attention to what's happening, you're not getting it. This is called storytelling. Every single detail is designed for people to understand, even subconsciously. 18 of those guys, together, are inferior to Lashley/Reigns. Might as well just release them already.

Why are the kids always gravitating to the guys who are winning, above all ? It's not that hard of a question.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nia channeling her inner Bane. Do break Alexa please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, not this 'feud.'


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

soo nia is a face now, this company


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Kevin went from beating up his bosses to getting bullied by Braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my...Braun and Owens again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They've booked KO to look like a complete geek these last few months.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Roman Reigns dives are always beatiful to see. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a definite contender for worst feud of the year.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The vast majority of the audience in attendance and at home isn't thinking
> 
> "OMG Vince must think little of Finn if he's in there trying to stop a brawl"


You’re right. They were thinking “Let’s go Celtics!”


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW is recaps.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they replayed that monstrosity almost in full :heston

this fucking company


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

judging by these segments, Braun is the top heel of the company, FAIL.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kevin Owens couldn't break out of there? It was held closed by tape! :laugh:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm glad I shut it off before this Braun/Owens segment last week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was bored with that recap, so started to look pics of Peyton from today's live event. If anyone is interested, Nikki Cross made her main roster live event debut teaming up with Becky, beating the IIconics. So she may get called up soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is Bore recaps!!! :fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mojo fucking Rawley.

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

you may have connections KO

but Kurt's got a CELL PHONE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mojo here to save the show (at least he changed his ring gear) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The worst thing out of the WWE state right now is ; We've got the most STACKED roster of all time. And they aren't doing shit with it.

Tons of talented wrestlers who are becoming nobodies in the mind of the WWE viewer thanks to awful booking.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mojo Vs No Way Jose? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

BUT WHY WASTE THIS ON LIVE TV? THIS IS A PPV MAIN EVENT!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ANOTHER Mojo/Jose match!!!?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

mojo noreaction vs noreaction jose fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And the crap stream continues....

This is the worst Raw has been in a long time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who gives a fuck about Mojo Rawley and No Way fucking Jose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solf said:


> I respect the vast majority of the audience enough to think they're not dumb enough to forget the face of a geek who's been treated like garbage and having trouble with his 18 buddies stopping one dude from beating on another.
> 
> You're deluding yourself if you think such treatment has no impact on how the wrestlers are viewed and how the fans can get into them.
> 
> ...


They're really not, you're delusional if you think the majority of viewers are going to see any of the guys who tried to stop the brawl later and go 

"I CAN'T TAKE YOU SERIOUS, YOU WERE APART OF THAT PULL APART SEGMENT"

The average person is not thinking that hard. They're not looking at the B-Team and going "credibility killed how can you be tag team champions". The only people doing that are the type of folk here.

As far as kids gravitating towards winners, kids like winners but the also like other things. Adults are the only ones I know that get that upset about losses or looking bad. Sure kids are going to like your perpetual winners like a Goldberg, but if you got a fun gimmick, or a cool mask, or are just funny they'll still rock with you.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Not watching raw, but man 51 members and 54 guests... man i remember when there was over 100 members and like 300 guests reading these threads.....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh thank God....the match we’ve all been waiting for Mojo Rawley vs No Way Jose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming MOTY.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Way Jose vs Mojo, yeez... fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Braun squashing everyone every week just lowers the entire roster several notches. That's why he's falling out of favor. Yeah, we get it, he's a big guy. The kind McMahon masturbates to. We're just sick of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Way Jose again. RAW'S creativity knows no bounds. :trolldog


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just subscribed to WWE Network 10x.. Mojo is the new FOTC!!! And they're giving us a FREE match against the next HBK, No Way Jose!

The fans paid for the seats, but they'll only need the edddddge for this MOTY contender..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is No Way Jose in there in the first place? Did Vince need a minority hire? He's about as interesting as watching rocks erode.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Incoming MOTY.


Incoming? It became MOTY before it even started.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

how many times are they going to wrestle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Which one of these two do I hate more...

:hmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016483713537007616


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Best thing about No Way Jose is the front of line girl of the week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this is already MOTN so far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so invested in these characters alone I'm having a hard time giving out all the *'s for this exciting wrestling..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These two have the nerve to do a freaking resthold.

:mj4


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

My stream died. How apropos. :beckylol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> My stream died. How apropos.


Sorry! I tweeted everyone I know about this amazing match and provided links, the stream must have crashed because of all the extra viewers for this MotY


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Mojo is athletically sound as Lashley? wtf


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Solf said:


> I respect the vast majority of the audience enough to think they're not dumb enough to forget the face of a geek who's been treated like garbage and having trouble with his 18 buddies stopping one dude from beating on another.
> 
> You're deluding yourself if you think such treatment has no impact on how the wrestlers are viewed and how the fans can get into them.
> 
> ...



Casual fans probably don't even remember who is Fin Balor and who are most of these people lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nothing but the best for Boston. :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, there's that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I don't think these guys had an actual match this past month.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol No Way Jose couldn't even eat the pin correctly and the ref has to tell him to put his shoulder down.. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

***** match

Amazing the storytelling was off the charts better than okada v omega


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, another therapy segment.

fpalm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The average person is not thinking that hard. They're not looking at the B-Team and going "credibility killed how can you be tag team champions". The only people doing that are the type of folk here.


It's not about having your credibility killed, it's about showcasing to the whole world you're unimportant to the company. Why should fans invest in someone who's just a pull-apart geek ? How many wrestlers who have been pull-apart geeks in those four last years have won the universal/wwe title ?

Casual fans have no trouble decyphering stuff from a tv series, I don't see what's much different with WWE. In fact, it's even easier.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet this feud continues again next week :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mojo = :vince$


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This show really is unwatchable, I tried and I just can't do it. All this talent on the roster and this is what they are putting out, it's embarrassing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinder teaching Rollins inner peace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't tell me, Jinder vs Seth

:fuckthis:gtfo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New therapist? unkout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder back to being a a jobber :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth just leaves. Don't blame him.

:lol


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Wtf have they done to Jinder? I miss WWE Champion Jinder Mahal


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That brief segment with Rollins was more entertaining than the entire show so far


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns' segment done...yeah I think I'm done for the night. I'll check the rest on YouTube later.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah, stick a fork in me, I'm done too.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Literally nothing has changed in the women's division in a year, extreme rules last year was Alexa Bliss hitting Bayley over and over with a kendo stick and never taking any shots in return, now one year later it is rinse and repeat with Nia Jax. Way to mix it up WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016486375745417216


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Therapy said:


> That brief segment with Rollins was more entertaining than the entire show so far


Shit was as bad anything else? lol Why do Rollins fans try so much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How did WWE get 265 million a year for RAW? One of Tv biggest mysteries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is Shanti!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if you honestly think this is the last you've seen of roman tonight, think again because going to get involved with drew andziggy


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Therapy said:


> That brief segment with Rollins was more entertaining than the entire show so far


I lked Nia's match but then again I'm a fan of anythign with the women being allowed to actually wrestle.
The rest of the show so far was terrible.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Why are Uso and Naiomi promoting The Rocks films like he needs the rub from them or something? What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Why is Jinder back to the Chanting Gimmick ? Is his push officially over ?

Say what u want about him. He is a great foreign anti america heel.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> Shit was as bad anything else? lol Why do Rollins fans try so much.


Come on, it was funny how Seth bailed like it was a cartoon.
It was a lot, lot better than the Roman Show for 40 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd reaction.

:mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh look. A pop for a babyface. How unfamiliar


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Say hashtag one more time, Cole..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solf said:


> It's not about having your credibility killed, it's about showcasing to the whole world you're unimportant to the company. Why should fans invest in someone who's just a pull-apart geek ? How many wrestlers who have been pull-apart geeks in those four last years have won the universal/wwe title ?


This is so silly because again the only people thinking that hard are fans places like think pretty much everything is a sign of not mattering. Like even the "how many were world champions" is asinine as you don't have to hold that to matter. But successful folk who've been on the pull apart side the last 4 years

World title holders 

Finn
KO
Sheamus
Mark Henry
Swagger

Other champions
The New Day
The Usos
Rusev
Bobby Roode 
Baron Corbin

It means nothing who's involved, it just for whatever reason fans that over think everything want it to mean more than it does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd booing the shit out of him being the former IC Champion.

:bjpenn


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

From the F4W board:

"At the show live. Feel like I&#146;m at a 3 hour movie preview. What has the in ring time been??

Also balcony half empty. Same building balcony full last time Raw was here"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheap pop time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Shit was as bad anything else? lol Why do Rollins fans try so much.


Nothing wrong with fans fanning lol, as Reigns fans we got to let others fan out too. It was funny to boot


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Drew is a rookie? WTF?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:banderas

They love him, Maggle!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016481281914257408sigh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The bad news is you're stuck in the mid card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!!!!! :CENA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins putting over Dolph Ziggler :trips8

Now vice-versa too :drose


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Botched the fuck out of that promo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolph fucking up his promo


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Drew is a rookie? WTF?


He said wookie, buddy.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolph botching his promo...guy is horrible.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf was Dolph trying to say? lmfao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, what did Dolph do? I missed it.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Mcintyre is a star, get him away from those geeks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016486375745417216


As for Overwatch, Seth could pretty much be Genji in that scenario (or in general). He walked away though. lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Don’t try so hard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW- The house that Seth burned down!!! :Cocky


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is letting Ziggler have it for that botch.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty good Ziggler promo other than the botch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Wait, what did Dolph do? I missed it.


He forgot his words during a peak yelling moment so the entire arena started booing and saying "No no no"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's odd to think Drew was just a jobber in 3mb but he's something good now. He's pretty good.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What is this ? cringeworthy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol WWE actually allowed a sheep fucker joke on live TV in 2018?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Seth is such a troll :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another painful WWE scripted promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok this is going on a bit to long.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew, the sheep fucker...

Really, fuck this shit


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

He mixed up Scotland and Wales there lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The only thing I worry about Drew is what character he'll play when he's on his own. NXT didn't really do anything great with him and they kill the character aspect. Main roster is way to hit or miss, character wise


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is horrible lol....


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Seth Trollin' :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Drew McInsheep

Also why does Dolph Ziggler sound like Owen Hart...

Drew has an idea Seth, he's going to find out how much of a man Seth really is... *Drew leads a sheep down the ramp*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also yes please Seth vs Drew!!!! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A sheep fucking joke in 2018 WWE :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fpalm 

The state of this company.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

And Rollins is the good part of this show?

:duck :duck :duck


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This shit again....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Therapy said:


> :lol WWE actually allowed a sheep fucker joke on live TV in 2018?


Same company that had Ronda say only her husband calls her ripe for the picking.

I'm surprised it was allowed too. But it refers to the Welsh, not the Scottish.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Went on too long, but I'll admit it....I laughed at the sheep line :lol

"Baaaaaaaaaad man"

Not very PG, Seth.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chris90 said:


> He mixed up Scotland and Wales there lol


you know nothing john snow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is supposed to be a go home show


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Went on too long, but I'll admit it....I laughed at the sheep line :lol
> 
> "Baaaaaaaaaad man"
> 
> Not very PG, Seth.


I cringed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously can't believe I heard a bestiality joke on a PG-RAW :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah. It's not quite on par with calling someone by their shortened name for weeks on end..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Seth calling a sheep fucker is frowned upon, prime Rock's schtick would've bombed here lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This corny shit with Seth is as bad as magic beans. :eyeroll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cmon that shit was great


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

not so pg , also wrestler reference


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

As someone who is half Scottish, I laughed at all that. Though the sheep thing is more of a Welsh thing (or New Zealand actually, my home country lol) :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah. It's not quite on par with calling someone by their shortened name for weeks on end..


Come on dude, that segment was pretty trash.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Baaaad indeed. As the jobBer Team.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Reigns doing that Rollins promo would have caused a fucking riot here lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyways, new Being The Elite is up, if anyone cares.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

A lame scripted promo that took a really strange turn into bestiality :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Not gonna lie, it was bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Come on dude, that segment was pretty trash.


I just got a kick out of a certain fan shitting on it and Seth all night. He seems very gotten to for some strange reason.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Seth and all but that promo was bad, and he should feel bad. .He's usually better at dealing with trash promos handed to him but.. Oof.. The bestiality joke was not PG though..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Anyways, new Being The Elite is up, if anyone cares.


Wait wait you like being the Elite, but think the sheep fucker thing was bad? That's right up there 

"I got the biggest dick" alley


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That Drew segment :deandre That was rough to watch.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please change the script writers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The promo would have been better if they'd ended it after Seth called Drew out for following Dolph's orders and that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016488203744731136


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> If Seth calling a sheep fucker is frowned upon, prime Rock's schtick would've bombed here lol


I thought it was funny tbh, but Rock was my favorite back in the day too :shrug


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Banging sheep is a Welsh stereotype not a Scottish one anyway...


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

That segment wasnt even bad


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So this is the first time i've watched RAW in quite a while and omg B Teams theme is fucking fire.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> I cringed.


Bestiality in WWE in 2018. I just didn't see it coming :lol

But hey, we're getting Seth vs Drew out of it, so :draper2


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont care too much for Rollims but that was a nice segment. Drew shined as always, and Rollins humor was done well, plus the crowd was into it. Idk wht you guys are watching.

The only downside was Ziggler.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The promo would have been better if they'd ended it after Seth called Drew out for following Dolph's orders and that.


But then we wouldn't have gotten the bestiality implication :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boring boring boring


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I didn’t like the sheep stuff...but the crowd reacted to it as they should. That’s something I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to an exciting new episode of RAW is beating a dead horse. :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> This corny shit with Seth is as bad as magic beans. :eyeroll


Sheep Fucker>>Magic Beans and Sniveling little suck up selling out full of Suffer Succotash


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I thought it was funny tbh, but Rock was my favorite back in the day too :shrug


And I'd bet most people enjoyed him. Idk sheep fucker doesn't seem "this fucking company" worthy lol. Like that's shit like Lashley's sister and the beanstalk bull shit


dannybosa said:


> That segment wasnt even bad


It really wasn't. It was a solid segment. Nothing memorable nothing bad.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

oh god Bo was once NXT Champion and Curtis Axel beat HHH twice, that seems like a parallel universe now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The promo from Seth was just fine. It got the point across that Dolph can't win without Drew.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mattheel said:


> I didn’t like the sheep stuff...but the crowd reacted to it as they should. That’s something I guess.


It was funny if you were an arrested development adult, but wholly inappropriate for a family audience.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I love that corner dribbling spot, my favorite corner move after the Bronco Buster


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

putin if your listening or even watching this show, can you fire 30 nuclear missiles at boston arena please, thanks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm always glad they finished Futurama right, too bad they never did the same with the Simpsons

Does Shaq have a lifetime IcyHot contract lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheep Fucker>>Magic Beans and Sniveling little suck up selling out full of Suffer Succotash


You realize how little of an accomplishment that is? How far our standasds have fallen.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> It was funny if you were an arrested development adult, but wholly inappropriate for a family audience.


Not exactly - if you were British you'd get it just fine.
It's not appropiate for American family audiences would be more accurate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Matt vs. Bo.

Huzzah.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How do I install an Ad Blocker on my TV? These annoying popup ads for WWE keep appearing while watching WWE


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We're advertising an Ellsworth match on Raw? During a match?
I guess 'Mella's Bitch is money too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> You realize how little of an accomplishment that is? How far our standasds have fallen.


Yeah, I'm trolling a little bit. All 3 are actually atrocious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is even the point of the brand split at this point if they advertise matches for the other show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Not exactly - if you were British you'd get it just fine.
> It's not appropiate for American family audiences would be more accurate.



Of course in America. What else matters?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I really want to get back into this, but I just can't come to terms with the fact that the fucking ppvs are 4 hours now smh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buster Baxter said:


> I really want to get back into this, but I just can't come to terms with the fact that the fucking ppvs are 4 hours now smh


All you need is NXT. Fuck Raw and SD.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Of course in America. What else matters?


Say 'what" if you like to sleep with your sister

I mean joking aside, I get your point and I agree. On one hand, way, way overboard for a US show but on the other hand, it's after 9PM so aren't you allowed swear then? At least here you can.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> All you need is NXT. Fuck Raw and SD.


NXT and NJPW in my opinion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Almost half over. Think about that. :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, this B team/Deleters thing is still going on?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The B Team need to just go ahead and make out with each other. These bro celebrations are uncomfortabe.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck you vince you cancerous old bastard


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, this B team/Deleters thing is still going on?


And it makes no sense.. It essentially boils down to

Let's dress up like them
Hey they dressed up like us
Let's fight

Very compelling story... I'm on the edge of my seat


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Apparently Tyson Kidd is producing the Seth/Drew match tonight.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince's dick must get hard everytime they show Roman flying in slow mo out of the ring "Play it again damn it!!!".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTE pretty good this week :bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Teams gotta turn on one another. I want a Bo Wyatt and Broken Curt MAXEL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob can barely talk about anybody else's voice when his voice sounds like it does :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Apparently Tyson Kidd is producing the Seth/Drew match tonight.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


:rollins


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Riot squad is so cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like this Lashley a lot better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god they're making the Riot Squad act as if they're rowdy 5 year olds who like to mess.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Jesus, Bob is swolt. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Riot squad is so cringe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liv has a blue tongue dude.. That means she's edgy and wild.. Are you not entertained?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Say 'what" if you like to sleep with your sister
> 
> I mean joking aside, I get your point and I agree. On one hand, way, way overboard for a US show but on the other hand, it's after 9PM so aren't you allowed swear then? At least here you can.


They can say shit and other things because it's on cable. But a committed PG company should not being doing decidedly not PG material. WWE does seem to allow the guys they like to cross that line.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Riot Squad!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

a rematch? No fuck off. Give me Sarah you stupid fucks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind in giving Liv a ride :curry2

Both Riott Squad and Breeze feel so lonely without their partners


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sarah and Liv are so meh. Liv acts like a 5 year old, and Sarah needs to stop screaming :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is WWE's thing with therapy segments?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow they turned this entire feud into a weekly Dr Shelby segment, tells you how serious they're taking this feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Sasha and Bayley's jobs depend on them being friends? THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bayley wearing some kinda flowery grandma over shirt


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> What is WWE's thing with therapy segments?


Something tells me they're trying to do a female version of Kane/Bryan.

And obviously failing miserably.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> What is WWE's thing with therapy segments?


Same thing with looking for the HBK of a tag team. Therapy got them a big tag team in Team Hell No and the HBK of that did pretty well, why not try again... And eventually again and again


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa’s booty was on point tonight :agree:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they have to tell us who we are about to see in bold letters in these selfie promos, as if just seeing them wont clue us in on who it is we're looking at.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

remember when Dr shelby skits where funny? ladies and gentlemen, this is a pathetic excuse for a so called entertainment show, if wrestling wasn't involved this shit show would've been canned along time ago


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

ironcladd1 said:


> Alexa’s booty was on point tonight :agree:


thats every night tho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned from RAW but talked about incessantly. :bjpenn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They really shouldn’t say Ember is from Texas. There are no Greek warriors there....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope Ruby returns soon. She was really growing on me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who will win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha and Bayley have proven they are not in the same league as Kane and Bryan, Zero chemistry and little personality shown.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Gee, I wonder who will win.


Not the fans


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was that a Liv lookalike in the crowd? :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ember so thick, ugly nose aside I dig her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i find it funny how Ronda is banned from Raw, suspended, but shes constantly promoted that shes gonna be at ER in the front row, this company has no fucking clue man, they're so god damn dumb. Shes suspended yet they're promoting her as one of the big things to tune into ER for, makes sense.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Not the fans


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Just give make Liv dye hair blue and pink already. Yeah, it's a dated reference and the Suicide Squad movie sucked but at least commit to the look.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Liv was good in the ring, she could be something decent or better. Haven't seen much of her stuff, but seems like she still has alot of work to do there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, what do you do with Ember Moon? If Alexa remains champ past Summerslam (highly unlikely) I can see her having a title match in a B-level PPV, but other than that, I can't see her passing Sasha, Bayley or Natalya in the babyface totem pole any time soon


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Was that a Liv lookalike in the crowd? :lol


You mean that woman approaching 40 with the blue tongue?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fucking sell.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> You mean that woman approaching 40 with the blue tongue?


LOL yes. I thought she could be Liv's mother lol :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> You mean that woman approaching 40 with the blue tongue?


She's 24...unless you were talking about the woman in the crowd? If so that's just sad, I didn't see her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv is uber hot. :sodone


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Liv’s tongue is blue because of me. I’m a smurf btw.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Punch Coach in the fucking face. Coach you stupid cunt you don't ever get to fucking mock someone's fucking journalism. You're lucky you even have a job you useless cunt.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nothing really gets me invested more in a womens match then spamming over the top screaming.. Jesus fucking christ.. Shut the fuck up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"It was a match."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ALWAYS. FUCKING. SMILING.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly forgot about Roode.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ember has no chance of becoming the top woman on Raw with Ronda, Alexa and Nia there, shes always gonna be in lowercard womens matches like this that mean nothing. If she wants to have any chance of becoming champion or treated as one of the top women on the roster she needs to go to SDL. 

I just have no idea why they put her on Raw when there is clearly no room for her, on SDL theres alot more room for her at the top, raw just has too many in the division they only care about like Ronda, Alexa and Nia.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob and Finn should be a tag team, the grinning fools


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd was super dead for that womens match.

Smiley Finn and Bobo Roode promo, great :eyeroll


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Who is the idiot in Creative that turned Roode babyface upon his debut on the main roster and why ?. That person should be fired.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who smiles more? Finn or Apollo?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so is constable borin back to being a regular wrestler or is he still an authority figure or is he something in between or is it all undefined and meaningless because vince is senile?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

If they changed the Riott Squad's theme, I stg...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Who is the idiot in Creative that turned Roode babyface upon his debut on the main roster and why ?. That person should be fired.


You can't fire the majority owner of the company :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode is dead in the water and Finn isn't much better off. :dead


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok i think its safe to say the Glorious thing has run its course, the fans hardly even sing along with him anymore, can we turn him heel now ffs? 

Vince saw the Glorious thing was over and was determined to make him a face, cause you know he really cares about fan reaction making sense for the character right? Cause thats why Reigns has remained face despite getting boos every city they go to for the last 5 years.

In NXT his catchphrase was over but he was kept as a heel, but senile Vince of course sees things different and has to fuck with his character upon ripping him from NXT, like he does all of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The moment Vince wishes he could replicate with Roman. :bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With that stip, you know Drew will win tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KO can literally never keep his mouth shut can he :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't believe they're giving McIntyre vs Rollins away on tv and Ziggler vs Rollins is on the ppv, this company is so ass backwards.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder when we'll get something diffrerent since each show is the carbon copy of the week before


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Stopped watching in 2009, came back in 2014 and I think this might be the worst year I’ve ever seen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

38 people are in this RAW thread. Jesus christ, that's how bad RAW has been.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why doesn't the GM have a desk or even a chair? He stands for the whole show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHUT UP YOU DIRTY PEASANTS

ELIAS IS HERE :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias most over guy in this match. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They really are gonna keep Sasha in the back? when she is in Boston? Vince is fucking stupid


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gotta cop that Elias album :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really cooled Elias off after they for some reason had Seth move onto Dolph instead of continuing with Elias. Odd stuff.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i used to think this guy was over but then i came to the realization that wwe manipulates the audio levels


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what do you call an album that goes 100x platinum like elias' is going to?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias the only heel on the entire roster who can draw legit heat.. .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*sigh*...these fans just love anything they can sing along with, they'd seriously chant "WE SUCK DICKS!!" if a wrestler came out every week saying. And of course the retards chant along with him only to boo him 10 seconds later when he insults their town.....I can't stand causal fans, they're so retarded and predicable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those cheap heel heat jobs that Elias throws at the hometowns are all bangers :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tom Brady :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loudest the crowd was tonight was for the Walk With Elias stuff. :bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the cheapest of cheap heel heat is the only thing wwe can't fuck up anymore :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheap heat by Elias.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corbin fucking up the word lullaby :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Baron fucked up, but recovered alright.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...they're really listing corbin's weight at 285? :bryanlol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin just made Elias sound like the best singer in the world :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbin of course ruined any hype Elias generated for the match... JFC...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So they just copy and paste the Bryan/Cass feud on Balor/Corbin. I guess since Cass was fired that never happened fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Most painful segment of the night. fpalm :bow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between that opening segment, Corbin concert and the Rollins/Dolph promo, this has to be one of the fpalm RAWs of the year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was that? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that was a superb Current Year promo, elias and corbin clearly having fun with it, that makes it better than 90% of promos today


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw is so shit right now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> So they just copy and paste the Bryan/Cass feud on Balor/Corbin. I guess since Cass was fired that never happened fpalm


Their bookers are woefully inadequate at being creative.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear the main roster kills everyones character dead in the water, in NXT Roode was over as fuck, he had a great character and felt like a big deal. Same goes for Balor, Nakamura, Revival, Asuka, Tyler Breeze, American Alpha etc. Vince and the main roster just sucks the ever living life out of anything good and makes it shit and makes you literally despise that person in a matter of weeks. 

All those names i listed i loved in NXT, i now hate them all with a passion since being on the main roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Their bookers are woefully inadequate at being creative.


I bet they actually have some decent writers, but after it's filtered through 12 layers of Vince dick suckers it's so neutered and chopped up it just ends up "This guy doesn't like this guy, so they fight"...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Corbin's new Ring Attire is atrocious. Shades of corporate Kane...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Between that opening segment, Corbin concert and the Rollins/Dolph promo, this has to be one of the fpalm RAWs of the year


It's certainly one of their lower points for scripting promos.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how in cases like Corbin where their character becomes a corporate type figure Vince makes them wrestle in their business clothes so the fans don't get confused and forget what their character is now. They treat their fans like full on ADD retards who can't retain any information longer than 10 seconds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Seth vs Drew now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off cole, we've seen it about 300 times already


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread is dead already, wow.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Haven’t watched In a while have they been airing promos for other feuds mid matches before?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I bet they actually have some decent writers, but after it's filtered through 12 layers of Vince dick suckers it's so neutered and chopped up it just ends up "This guy doesn't like this guy, so they fight"...


I can see that. Vince is the ultimate arbiter of what makes it to the air and what is funny.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this playing a recap DURING a match?

jesus mary and joseph


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

49 pages and 40 minutes remaining LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ads AGAIN? We literally just had them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The PIP recaps have to go. Beyond awful.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PavelGaborik said:


> Corbin's new Ring Attire is atrocious. Shades of corporate Kane...


It reminds me of Low Ki when he wrestled in a shirt and tie during his last stint in Impact Wrestling..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how in cases like Corbin where their character becomes a corporate type figure Vince makes them wrestle in their business clothes so the fans don't get confused and forget what their character is now. They treat their fans like full on ADD retards who can't retain any information longer than 10 seconds.


It gets even worse when you break it down further

Originally.. Long hair, bad ass biker who gave no fucks.

Shaves his head overnight, aligned with Angle, the biker attire disappears and becomes a borderline comedy side piece wise cracker. 

Yet, he walks out to his biker gimmick music, and the announcers still hype him up as the same Corbin before the gimmick change.. 

Like.. Seriously. They can't fully commit to anything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just waiting for Seth vs Drew now.


Its funny i was waiting the whole night for Seth vs Dolph the other week and had to sit through a ton of shit before getting to it. 

I think i've realized what they're doing now, they set up a big match for Seth that everyone wants to see and they put it in the main event. So you have to sit and wade through all their filler shit to get to the match you really wanna see.

See if they gave you Seth's match early on they know theres no way you'd stick around and watch any of their other horrible shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only fat guys should wrestle with their shirts on, and Naito if he wants to. :naito


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is still going...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Elias has to be the love child of Macho Man and some random stripper Macho slept with years ago and never found he got her pregnant. Elias has went his whole life never knowing his real father, but looking in the mirror should clue him in on his father was.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time for the arm flailing pandering... God Roode is so cringe..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This might be MOTN so far. Very low bar there. :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens eatin'..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin needs to play Dr. Manhattan in the Watchmen reboot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is really just cringe, embarrassing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince is shitting himself at gorilla laughing at this awfulness


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus christ they're really riding WWE 2k19 on the back of a dead wrestler to help get over a part time wrestler?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg he's literally wearing a shirt that says Monster In The Bank now, jesus they're really proud of that retarded nickname they come up with aren't they?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have been a Punjabi Port a Potty match instead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hoping for a good match that makes up for how bad this show has been, they have time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we have Seth vs Drew now? Why is it still "later tonight"? The show only has half an hour left.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

For a supposed anti bullying company they sure are pushing this Braun bully thing. Kurt laughing as he watches KO get sprayed in the face with chemicals is real classy. 

Maybe this is designed to get people to not like Braun so they cheer Roman at Summerslam lol, but probably just Vince’s horrible sense of humor. Anyways hope KO beats Braun’s ass Sunday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Piper stuff really pisses me off. They don't need the ghost of Piper and appropriating his name and shirt style to get her over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TBH, I'm not counting on them going all out tonight with the match. The PPV is this weekend and one of the participants is guaranteed to wrestle for at least 30 minutes. Don't get me wrong, Seth can easily do that as we saw with the Gaunlet match. It's more about them protecting these guys' bodies. Who knows. Maybe I'm wrong and they let them go all fucking out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i kinda figured it was all bullshit when they said Ronda was fulltime, ever since WM she hasn't wrestled on raw at all, and has been absent from a bunch, now they're doing a bullshit suspension storyline to excuse why shes not there for the next few weeks. So is this how her entire time in WWE is gonna be? Promos and segments on Raw and random excuses like fake suspensions to get her off the show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, this thread is fucking up again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

My god that side shot of Renee.. She is so fucking sexy...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Get the Hell of my screen. :bayley :sasha3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw has been on the background on my tv most of tonight and I haven’t a clue what’s happened. This is how bad wwe is getting.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god that cunts on the tele again, fuck off


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> This Piper stuff really pisses me off. They don't need the ghost of Piper and appropriating his name and shirt style to get her over.


Eh i'm sure Piper would be all for it if he was alive, he gave her the nickname and his son gave her the jacket. Besides that the Piper stuff is just in tribute to him, its not an attempt to get her over with it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, how many times they've aired that recap of the opening segment?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob and Joe are going to headline ER. :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's do this already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Eh i'm sure Piper would be all for it if he was alive, he gave her the nickname and his son gave her the jacket. Besides that the Piper stuff isn't why shes over, shes over cause shes Ronda Rousey, the Piper stuff is just in tribute to him.



Hadn't heard about the name and the jacket before. It's fine as a tribute. She's def. already over on her own.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials will kill this. The total match itself on TV that we get to see will probably be like 5-7 minutes.

:ha


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Braun is really just cringe, embarrassing.


Yeah WWE and Braun have completely destroyed my interest in Strowman. Goofy ass comedy character..


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad this counseling thing is ending next week for Sasha & Bayley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins might just have back-to-back match of the month candidates.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Extreme Rules card looks average at best


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was more interested in that Skyscraper promo than this RAW. Dwayne done good. roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Hadn't heard about the name and the jacket before. It's fine as a tribute. She's def. already over on her own.


Yeah, its not WWE making her do the Piper thing i'm sure, if she was allowed in UFC she would have been wearing Piper inspired gear. Now thats shes in WWE she has the freedom to wear whatever she wants and i guess she wants to pay tribute to Piper with her character.

I just know its not an attempt to get her over with his name and logo, just Rousey paying tribute. Besides i think it fits her really well.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bliss, Lita, and Trish... And Bliss without hair extensions at that... Hmmmmm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fortnite streams on twitch >>>> Raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew's theme ain't even all that bad, imo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CAN WE JUST START THIS FUCKING MATCH ALREADY...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Fortnite streams on twitch >>>> Raw


Yeah, I'm watching Ninja & Myth rn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow its hard to believe it was 2012 on NXT the last time these guys faced each other 1 on 1.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like they will take it easy in this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, Drew, with the restholds.

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a shock. Drew is stronger than Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew with three separate restholds in the first 6-7 mins, and then we get hit with another commercial.

The state of WWE TV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What is it with the WWE and super slow and super boring starts to matches?

Can't they make them more interesting? Everyone is just waiting for Seths comeback because everyone knows the company's match structure.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth sucks. Crowd is dead


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Decent match so far, nothing impressive yet


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Drew with three separate restholds in the first 6-7 mins, and then we get hit with another commercial.
> 
> The state of WWE TV.


 Same tired match formula.

Fans are waiting for Seth to make the comeback.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Drew with some solid work on the arms in the early going. Will it be sold or followed up on? Find out on Raw :cole


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol come back from break and Drew has another rest hold on, they must've really told them to not give anything for this match and save it for a later match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, another.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW IS REST HOLD. :trolldog


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice 

Seth Rollins just did the corner flip like Shawn Michaels used to do :rollins :hbk1


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol come back from break and Drew has another rest hold on, they must've really told them to not give anything for this match and save it for a later match.


They'll have 2 minutes of decent "Bring it home guys" action and the fans will chant "This is awesome" and Vince wins..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Drew isn't that over, maybe that's why this match isn't clicking?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins has the WEAKEST suicide dive of all time i swear, he literally dives out and lightly pushes them back with his hands.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quite the night? :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. Nice move by Drew.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

picking up for the last few minutes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally picked up with the near falls, but man this company only has two gears.

Super slow or quick with near falls. Need to pace their matches a lot better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Helluva counter by Drew.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins has the WEAKEST suicide dive of all time i swear, he literally dives out and lightly pushes them back with his hands.


 Suicide dives are lame in the WWE.

Everyone does them and they're used to set up commercials.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler is selling the near-falls like crazy :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. This is awful chants.. I didn't expect that..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That rip cord got me lol, I was thinking Rainmaker :lol

Conditioned to see a rainmaker from that set up kada

Good match *** 1/2


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth is garbage. Baby face can't fire up crowd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match is fine but awesome chant is over done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Called it. Good 2nd half of the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So what was the point of Kurt putting the stip on if it wasn't gonna end in Drew being banned?

Now we'll have interference in the match on Sunday fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

not even 600 posts when RAW ended

it's time to put WWE in its own Other Wrestling subforum :trolldog


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty clean win by Drew.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Drew actually won, nice. Over time Drew needs to be pushed as THE guy and push Reigns aside where he belongs.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Match is fine but awesome chant is over done.


I'm almost certain they were saying awful at first, then people started with awesome to counter it..


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fuck Roman, Braun and anyone else Vince has a hard on for, Drew needs to be the one taking the belt if Lesnar ever shows up again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice to see Drew getting some big wins, Seth can afford a dirty loss


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Called it. Good 2nd half of the match.


 The agents on the main roster are trash. Super slow starts followed by high spots and near falls in the last 5 or so mins. They don't build up to the finishes well or tell a good story in the ring.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

lol he carried ziggler out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Knew Drew would win with that stipulation


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just hope the 30 minute match isn't full of interference. Let them have a hard hitting 1 on 1 match with no fuckery for a change. But that won't happen :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was a biggest pile of shite, can't believe i sat up til 4am watching this turd

think its time to give up on this promotion, i think its going to get better but then a week later it just gets worse then worse then worse then worse then then takeover happens and then back to the main show it gets worse then worse.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Promising start with some real solid arm work by Drew. Was a bit repetitive towards the end which caused a lull in the match. Seth doesn’t sell the arm very much and continues to use his arm just fine afterwards. Seth makes an alright comeback with a few big moves but nothing mindblowing. Glad Drew won but of course, nothing of what he did built to the finish apart from the brief interference so that didn’t matter. It was okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> The agents on the main roster are trash. Super slow starts followed by high spots and near falls in the last 5 or so mins. They don't build up to the finishes well or tell a good story in the ring.


Yeah. WWE is the worst at it, but others do it at times, too. I mean, Omega kicked out of a super-plex off of a huge ladder immediately followed by a finisher and kicked out of that combo. That's even more like..."woah."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I swear that WWE has gotten worse since they got that tv deal. It's almost five hours of meh every Monday and Tuesday night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And we all know about Okada's selling. He's obviously a talented fella, but his 'selling' takes me out of a decent percentage of his matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah. WWE is the worst at it, but others do it at times, too. I mean, Omega kicked out of a super-plex off of a huge ladder immediately followed by a finisher and kicked out of that combo. That's even more like..."woah."


 Why can't they just use NXT's agents for the main roster.



ROLLINS said:


> And we all know about Okada's selling. He's obviously a talented fella, but his 'selling' takes me out of a decent percentage of his matches.


 Okada has his flaws, but his versatility, facial expressions and emotion he extracts in his matches is fantastic. His finishing stretch is also GOAT tier. The Rainmaker is just so good and you can be so creative with it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns diving to a group of wrestlers to the outside

- Elias/Baron Corbin pre-match concert performance

- Elias/Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor/Bobby Roode

- Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Match was super slow early on, got better towards the end as Rollins started to mount some offense.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyson Kidd is a good producer. He did Seth's match with The Miz at Backlash and then his match with Finn Balor on Raw a couple months ago. Both were great matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Why can't they just use NXT's agents for the main roster.


Might be too much of a workload for one group of people. And Vince is set in his ways of having his agents on the main roster and probably doesn't want to change it. Hell, even if he did change agents, he'd probably make the new ones set up the same exact formula that we see on the main roster every week. When Vince is gone, maybe that changes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Tyson Kidd is a good producer. He did Seth's match with The Miz at Backlash and then his match with Finn Balor on Raw a couple months ago. Both were great matches.


 No chance he did this match, it was way too slow. His match structures are better paced and are at a higher tempo.

It's funny how no one is talking about the wrestlers, but the agents. I guess it's because of those leaks that we've gotten an idea of who's producing what and the differences in quality (Kidd, HBK - produces modern matches, the rest are from the 80s and work the stale WWE style).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emperor said:


> Okada has his flaws, but his versatility, facial expressions and emotion he extracts in his matches is fantastic. His finishing stretch is also GOAT tier. The Rainmaker is just so good and you can be so creative with it.


Oh, for sure. I just get a kick out of people who focus so much on selling while stanning for Okada.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Drew carrying a dazed Dolph like a sack of potatoes. :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emperor said:


> No chance he did this match, it was way too slow. His match structures are better paced and are at a higher tempo.
> 
> It's funny how no one is talking about the wrestlers, but the agents. I guess it's because of those leaks that we've gotten an idea of who's producing what and the differences in quality (Kidd, HBK - produces modern matches, the rest are from the older generation and work the stale WWE style).


Oh no I don't think he did this match tonight either. This had older generation written all over it. Drew has a very Orton feel with those rest holds and it's not a good quality to have. Rest holds = boring. I just mentioned Tyson since the topic was agents and him being one of the better producer's WWE has at the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh no I don't think he did this match tonight either. This had older generation written all over it. Drew has a very Orton feel with those rest holds and it's not a good quality to have. Rest holds = boring. I just mentioned Tyson since the topic was agents and him being one of the better producer's WWE has at the moment.


Yeah, match didn't pick up until the second half when Seth was on offense. I like Drew, but hope he brings more to the table in the ring in his future opportunities.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, match didn't pick up until the second half when Seth was on offense. I like Drew, but hope he brings more to the table in the ring in his future opportunities.


I get the feeling they may have wanted to hold off tonight. Since Set has to wrestle 30 minutes on Sunday plus live events. Not that he can't handle it. But I don't doubt these two will wrestle again down the road.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Loved Seth/Drew and that's about it. Everything else was shit.


----------



## SkyBlueAkira (Jun 11, 2018)

After seeing that dive by Roman I couldn't help myself.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i was there, show blew. so much downtime on commercial breaks... and of course they had to put helmsley over by showing him and steph "beating" new day in the lip sync battle. raw brand is a bunch of unentertaining fuckers. was surprised at how over nia jax was.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

We all know what it means for your position in the card when you're sent out to break up a fight. So why were there Roode and Balor ? 

:eagle


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The main thing I took from RAW was Drew is THE GUY.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DammitC said:


> *Highlights of Raw:*
> 
> - Roman Reigns diving to a group of wrestlers to the outside


:bosque


----------



## OVEMoxley (Jul 9, 2018)

Seth/Drew was good.

Totally give up on WWE turning Roode heel.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only saw a couple of highlights, but I get the impression I didn't miss much from RAW once again. Hard to believe this was the Go Home RAW. I watched the Drew/Seth match in full which was fun enough, although they were clearly holding back. Was just nice to see Drew get a singles match. I think Drew has major potential as a top guy.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

the_hound said:


> i used to think this guy was over but then i came to the realization that wwe manipulates the audio levels


Nah I went to Raw back in May and he was getting booed so loud I couldn't even hear what he was saying. When I watched it back on TV it wasn't nearly as loud and sounded more muted than it was.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The build up for Extreme Rules has been the worst build up to a PPV ever, we've had some shit ones but I can't remember anything being this bad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> The build up for Extreme Rules has been the worst build up to a PPV ever, we've had some shit ones but I can't remember anything being this bad.


Yeah, the build has been shockingly bad. Doesn't even feel like there's a PPV on Sunday. Although I'll be very surprised if it ends up being worse than Backlash. That was a whole other level of shit. There's a couple of decent matches on the card, I'm just hoping it isn't awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It was so “baaaad” I dozed off and couldn’t see the main event (and probably some other shite I was not interested in, for which I should be grateful).


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

10 matches at extreme rules and only two have even remotely “hardcore” stipulations... They could have got a little more creative here. Otherwise it just feels like any other B/C level PPV.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

60 pages for a Go Home RAW to a PPV.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This might have been one of the worst Raw's i've ever watched and I've seen about 90% of them since 1998. It was just incredibly lazy booking. Repeated matches that we have seen every week. A dumb ass, forced brawl. No Sasha Banks in her home town? Sasha/Bayley could be their hottest feud but they buried them in a comedy sketch counseling session. Alexa Bliss is doing the same exact thing she was doing this time last year. It had jokes only 5 year olds would find funny. Axel and Dallas doing the same thing for the 4th week in a row.....Oh my goodness, what a horrible show.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

GUYS GUESS WHAT ? MONSTER IN THE BANKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very fun RAW, has my excited for Extreme Rules. 

Only thing I'm not too fond of is Tag Team title feud, the misuse of Jinder and how the commentators are drooling over Drew doing regular moves on someone much smaller when it's much more impressive for Seth to deliver a falcon arrow for example. 

This Roman/Bobby match has to deliver because the psychology is there. 

There were a few nothing matches here and there, but nothing offensive.. 8/10


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope the counseling angle is over for Bayley/Sasha

Let them fight at SS


----------



## OVEMoxley (Jul 9, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope the counseling angle is over for Bayley/Sasha
> 
> Let them fight at SS


It can't be just a regular match, though. It has to be something like a women's hardcore match. Let them go out there at SS and beat each other with weapons, since they hate each other so much.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lashley trying to look mean while staring at Roman during his entrance was the funniest thing I saw on Raw in months

Can Mickie please get a win and stop jobbing to someone as untalented as Nia ? I hope all the losses Alexa had mean she's retaining at the PPV.

Also Natalya needs to go ASAP. At this point I'd rather see Naomi wrestling than her.

Mojo's new theme is so generic I'm not even mad they gave it to him. The Alabama Slam as a finisher is weird though, people like Nikki Bella, Rusev or Natalya use it as regular move.

Jinder Mahal is a yoga instructor or something now ?

The B Team is way too goofy to get such a badass theme. I hope Bo joins his brother after Extreme Rules and Axel gets a solo push.

I have zero clue why they remixed the Riott Squad theme but I like Liv and Sarah together. Liv is still green as fuck though.

Owens annoying Kurt all night was fun, I just wish that feud with Braun wasn't so bad.

Elias is amazing, who can say they play the crowd as well as he does these days ? 

Baron wrestling in a suit is still bugging the F out of me and his look doesn't even fit his entrance anymore. But that theme is still so damn awesome.

Michael Cole not being able to pronounce Finn's finisher correctly after all these years is just sad. 

I swear if they don't release Drew McIntyre's theme at last this week...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I only read the report for this but, why are Bayley and Sasha in therapy after Bayley lost her shit and smashed the shit out of Banks last week?

Doesn't take a failed Hollywood writer to see that Banks would want revenge rather than a therapy session. WTF is going on?


----------

